# Cubefreak Documentary



## ExoCorsair (Apr 10, 2008)

http://newportbeach.bside.com/2008/films/cubefreak_newportbeach2008

Posted on a Facebook group wall.


----------



## pjk (Apr 10, 2008)

Awesome. I look forward to seeing it.


----------



## Pedro (Apr 10, 2008)

can't we watch it?


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Apr 10, 2008)

Pedro said:


> can't we watch it?



Seriously, I wanna see it!


----------



## Jason Baum (Apr 10, 2008)

Woah awesome... I had nearly given up hope that this would ever be released. I haven't heard anything about it for two years. I'm glad that it is finally finished and I can't wait to watch it!


----------



## Dene (Apr 10, 2008)

By the sounds of it they're making it out as if those 3 brought the cube back single handedly?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 10, 2008)

Dene said:


> By the sounds of it they're making it out as if those 3 brought the cube back single handedly?


Well, triple-handedly, each OH. Don't you know all about what Sunil did? 
(I know he had a Master Magic WR, but not much else...)

Yeah, I've been wondering what they were going to do about this now that it's so out of date and misrepresents modern cubing. Not that Macky is really gone, but Tyson is probably not going to be featured primarily as a WCA delegate. 
I'll wait to see it...

("twelve mind-bending seconds"? I must've bent my mind a few times already...)


----------



## badmephisto (Apr 10, 2008)

how can we watch it? will it be available for download or something?


----------



## flamingBurrito (Apr 10, 2008)

man, i thought this would never actually come out... cool to see that itll be out soon


----------



## dChan (Apr 11, 2008)

Supposedly there is like a 30 minute or so video of Cubefreak floating around on the internet. I have yet to be able to find it though. Anyone have any idea about this?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 12, 2008)

dChan said:


> Supposedly there is like a 30 minute or so video of Cubefreak floating around on the internet. I have yet to be able to find it though. Anyone have any idea about this?


Uh, this?
(That's the preview...)


----------



## Dene (Apr 12, 2008)

That was a long preview. It is amazing, I must admit, how a little slow guitar can make something sound WAY more dramatic than it really is.


----------



## CorwinShiu (Apr 12, 2008)

I wish I could see it, but it's like a 6 hour drive down. Plus the fact Berkeley spring is on the same day...


----------



## clubmed45 (Apr 14, 2008)

http://newportbeachfilmfest.tix.com/event.asp?event=136429

seems like its a film festival kind of movie.. so you can only view it here right now at california haha


----------



## badmephisto (Apr 15, 2008)

clubmed45 said:


> http://newportbeachfilmfest.tix.com/event.asp?event=136429
> 
> seems like its a film festival kind of movie.. so you can only view it here right now at california haha



well hopefully they are going to release it somehow to the masses.


----------



## qazefth (Mar 29, 2009)

have it release it yet? Where I can find it on the internet?


----------



## GermanCube (Mar 29, 2009)

I wanna watch it, too!!

And what about Cubers: The Documentary etc. ??


----------

